# cauterization of recurrent epistaxis



## Linda.Sims (Sep 5, 2013)

If the pt returns the next day to have his cauterization checked and he walks into the office not bleeding but when the doctor does his examination he makes it bleed unintentionally and has to cuaterize it again, does he get to code for this second cauterization?


----------



## nparmele (Sep 18, 2013)

30901, 30903, 30905 and 30906 all have a global period of 0 days per CMS web site.  These codes can be used for the next day visit without a modifier


----------



## auteba (Nov 10, 2020)

I have a patient  in the Emergency Room with an Initial Epistaxis.  An initial limited left anterior and Right anterior done with bleeding control @ 0307 followed by a recurring limited Right anterior @ 0330.  Would this be an CPT 30901 along with 30903?  The patient later returned for a Nasal balloon bilateral without airway (TXA) extensive recurring.  Feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------

